# Rumor: Maggette to Denver, Dunleavy Jr to Clippers?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/08/21/SPGRBKM7S61.DTL



> According to two league sources, the Warriors have revived discussions with three teams on a multiple-player swap, with the principal parts involving Mike Dunleavy Jr. going to the Clippers, Corey Maggette to Denver and Joe Smith to Atlanta, with the Warriors getting Harrington.


 :hurl:


----------



## bci3434 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mike Dunleavy Jr To Clippers .....?*

i got this trade rummor its a 4 team trade from realgm.

According to two league sources, the Golden State Warriors have revived discussions with three teams on a multiple-player swap, with the principal parts involving Mike Dunleavy Jr. going to the Clippers, Corey Maggette to Denver and Joe Smith to Atlanta, with the Warriors getting Harrington. 

Tellem represents both Harrington and Dunleavy and a similar multi-team deal was discussed in Las Vegas during the summer league, according to one of the sources. 

However, the status of Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy Sr., a main proponent of the team's interest in Dunleavy Jr., is what could be the deal-breaker. The coach is entering the final year of his contract and would like an extension after guiding his team to the Western Conference semifinals. [READ]


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

I dont get this trade at all. The nuggets need a shooter(not maggette). Joe Smith might not even play minutes for ATL. The Clippers would be losing more than they are getting. The Warriors need a player who can lead them into the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> I dont get this trade at all. The nuggets need a shooter(not maggette). Joe Smith might not even play minutes for ATL. The Clippers would be losing more than they are getting. The Warriors need a player who can lead them into the playoffs.



I don't get it either. Why help two of the Clippers rivals get better? The Nuggets give up Joe Smith and get Maggette in return?! Talk about unbalanced. Dunleavy Jr. is not worth it because of his contract. This rumor makes no sense for the Clippers.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I don't get it either. Why help two of the Clippers rivals get better? The Nuggets give up Joe Smith and get Maggette in return?! *Talk about unbalanced*. Dunleavy Jr. is not worth it because of his contract. This rumor makes no sense for the Clippers.


It isn't even about the quality of players that makes this trade stupid. The Hawks dont need another foward. The Nuggets dont need another SF. The Warriors need a guy with playoff experience and who can play solid D. The Clippers need a sixth man and this trade means they will lose that sixth man.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

just say no to dunleavy...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Plus, someone will be giving Atlanta a first round pick and some cash.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Plus, someone will be giving Atlanta a first round pick and some cash.


that makes the trade even worse. no way harrington is worth Smith + cash + a first rounder


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> It isn't even about the quality of players that makes this trade stupid. The Hawks dont need another foward. The Nuggets dont need another SF. The Warriors need a guy with playoff experience and who can play solid D. The Clippers need a sixth man and this trade means they will lose that sixth man.



Supposedly Denver wants a SG which in a sense Maggette can fufill. Hawks wouldn't mind a PF, especially an expiring one. The Clippers would have to get another player or some very nice picks in order to make these trade make sense otherwise it is foolish to strengthen both the Warriors and Nuggets for little cost to them.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

This trade=Clips getting ripped off badly. Why the hell would they trade Maggette for Dunleavy Jr? It would be very weird for a father-son coach-player relationship. Wut if they had personal issues, or Dunleavy Jr. wasnt happy with his minutes? Denver gets Maggette for Joe Smith? This trade makes no sense.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> *Supposedly Denver wants a SG which in a sense Maggette can fufill*. Hawks wouldn't mind a PF, especially an expiring one. The Clippers would have to get another player or some very nice picks in order to make these trade make sense otherwise it is foolish to strengthen both the Warriors and Nuggets for little cost to them.


unless Denver wants another guy that can dunk then i dont see why they are doing this. and clipper fans know that Maggette wasnt that good as a SG when Bobby was playing at SF. im suprised it is Maggette they want instead of Mobley.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The only way this trade is even considered by sterling is if all of a sudden Dunleavvy really wants to coach his son, and he says that you make this deal or i dont sign the extension. 

Otherwise it makes no sense. Sure, dunleavvy fits better into dunleavvy's system than maggette, but he already has a future dunleavvy Jr. in Korolev. Second, the only reasons to trade maggette would be A. for part of a deal for a superstar, or B. for an expiring contract to clear up room for Kaman/livingston, or C. for draft pick(s) again, in order to clear up cap room.

Dunleavvy Jr. doesnt qualify under any of those. Hes not a superstar, hes not an expiring contract, and hes not a draft pick. 

Yeah, and i really dont see maggs fitting in in the denver lineup. Even though hes older i think mobley would be a better fit, and i DOUBT denver would even want mobley.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, horrible, horrible, horrible. Unless Clippers get picks and a young player (Biedrins, Pietrus, Diogu, Childress), this would be the worst trade I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I wanna see this trade happen. It would make for some excitement in the offseason.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> I wanna see this trade happen. It would make for some excitement in the offseason.


My guess is that you are no Clipper fan then. As the proposed trade for now is terrible.


I am hoping that soon someone steps up to the plate and denounces this rumor.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I wanna see this trade happen. *It would make for some excitement in the offseason.*


that is what football is for


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> My guess is that you are no Clipper fan then.


Im not really a Clipper fan, but I was rooting for the Clips all throughout the playoffs.

I dont know, it just seems Maggette is always injured and from what I hear Dunleavy wants a guy who can execute the offense better. A Dunleavy reunion would be interesting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The more I think about this the more it pisses me off. Unless the Clippers get a guranteed top 5 pick in next years draft (which there is no such gurantee), I wouldn't touch any trade for Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> The more I think about this the more it pisses me off. Unless the Clippers get a guranteed top 5 pick in next years draft (which there is no such gurantee), I wouldn't touch any trade for Dunleavy Jr.



dunleavy jr.=bad player+horrible contract.=bad for the clips


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

Dunleavy Jr.'s success with Boozer in Duke is encouraging and I think a combo of he and Brand would really help Jr.'s game but not for that contract and I agree with the guy who said if we got a guaranteed top-5 pick I'd be satisfied but it is in face impossible so I hope this doesn't go through unless we get a good backup C in the process.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

there are absolutely no positives for the clippers in this proposed trade. we get rid of a good player with a great contract for a bad player with a horrible contract? and we strengthen two conference rivals while were at it. 

why don't we throw in livingston and kaman too?
livingston/kaman/maggette+first rounder for dunleavy jr... sounds good to me! :curse: 

gotta be a joke...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The more I think about this the more it pisses me off.


Same here. This makes no sense.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, a friend just called me and told me that he heard the 4 team trade....
and maaan i HATE Dunleavy Jr. ever since he said he would go play in France if the Clippers drafted him :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
man, that aside, its a horrible trade, ever since Dunleavy jr. got his contract his play has been on the decline...and im not sure but is he injury prone too???? 
and his contract is huge ...when Coreys is a good contract when you weigh it for production....man.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> there are absolutely no positives for the clippers in this proposed trade. we get rid of a good player with a great contract for a bad player with a horrible contract? and we strengthen two conference rivals while were at it.
> 
> why don't we throw in livingston and kaman too?
> livingston/kaman/maggette+first rounder for dunleavy jr... sounds good to me! :curse:
> ...


i can see everyones discontent is equal here haha :curse:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man, a friend just called me and told me that he heard the 4 team trade....
> and maaan i HATE Dunleavy Jr. ever since he said he would go play in France if the Clippers drafted him :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:
> man, that aside, its a horrible trade, ever since Dunleavy jr. got his contract his play has been on the decline...and im not sure but is he injury prone too????
> and his contract is huge ...when Coreys is a good contract when you weigh it for production....man.....



wait a minute, was this trade already made and confirmed? sweet baby jesus i hope not...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> wait a minute, was this trade already made and confirmed? sweet baby jesus i hope not...



No.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The more I think about this the more it pisses me off. Unless the Clippers get a guranteed top 5 pick in next years draft (which there is no such gurantee), I wouldn't touch any trade for Dunleavy Jr.


naw it doesnt piss me off that some people started this rumor and trade idea more than people think that the Clippers are the same old Clippers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pacers close to getting Harrington again 



> The Indiana Pacers, after a seemingly interminable wait, appear to be closing in on a deal that formally secures the return of swingman Al Harrington.
> 
> ALT HERE
> Harrington
> ...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Pacers close to getting Harrington again


rich bucher (one of the "experts" on espn) said that a few days ago that the deal was never dead


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

It's funny how everyone seems to want Maggette so badly from the Clippers, hopefully Dunleavy will realize how valuable a player he has sitting on the bench...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If the Hawks and the Pacers complete this long proposed sign and trade, this terrible, stupid *** trade rumor will be dead and all Clipper fans can breathe easier, for now at least.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how Jr. works with his father. Jr.'s skills could benefit the Clips (passing/shooting), but the price is too great.

Another groundless rumor invovling Magette.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yo i dont care if daddy wants to make sonny a better player by coaching him himself, or shake things up by having sr and jr together. the point is there is no way in hell, this scrub and terrible excuse for a 4th pick overall will EVER get better or realize his potential anywhere or through anyone. a hopeless cause, and no rational clipper fan will allow this to happen. 

we are just fantastic with what we have right now, and this is not the time for dunleavy to experiment and see what his son is capable of. cuz frankly, we dont give a damn, and we want to win. dumb jr. has shown to get in the way of that, so the only time i want to see him in LA is to get completely clobbered by both teams.


----------



## The Yeti (Jun 29, 2006)

How could this trade ever happen?

Why on earth would the Hawks want Joe Smith seeing as he plays power forward! I would believe it if both Dunleavy and Maggs went to the Hawks seeing as they LOVE their SF's down in ATL but really, in the word of Gob Bluth "COME ON!"

I know its a message board, but why are we even talking about this trade? There is now way its going to happen. 

How bout JR Rider for Maurice Clarett!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I dont believe this deal for one second... I think whoever this rumor came from, they were putting old rumors (Dun Jr to LA and Denver wanting Maggs) into a Harrington deal. I really cant see Sterling approving this deal, even if it means losing Dunleavy.

This is not the type of trade Sterling would ever sign off on, so I am not worried at all.

Large contract, no production, not to mention trading away a guy Sterling matched an offer sheet for who makes less money then Dun Jr. It just doesnt make any sense at all, so I dont think anyone should be worried about this deal.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

so let me get this straight...if Harrington goes to the Pacers...this Maggette deal is off right.....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> so let me get this straight...if Harrington goes to the Pacers...this Maggette deal is off right.....


it appears that way. i guess somebody wanted to get excitement in this offseason my adding the maggette rumors to the harrington rumors


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

The Yeti said:


> How could this trade ever happen?
> 
> *Why on earth would the Hawks want Joe Smith seeing as he plays power forward*! I would believe it if both Dunleavy and Maggs went to the Hawks seeing as they LOVE their SF's down in ATL but really, in the word of Gob Bluth "COME ON!"
> 
> ...


he has an expiring contract


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/harrington_trade_060822.html



> It might've been the worst-kept secret in Pacers history but ultimately that's of little relevance.
> What matters is Al Harrington, finally and officially, is coming home. He left Indiana as Baby Al but returns as Big Al, a reflection not only of his maturity but stature as one of the league's emerging frontcourt stars.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

atlanta gets a first round pick and the pacers get a Harrington and a scrub

good to hear that this trade was a load of bs. seriously Denver would have traded Joe Smith and gotten Maggette.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Some of these trade rumors are a joke. I seriously think people put these together just to get fans in a frenzy...


----------

